# Garage as workshop



## Chris152 (23 Jul 2017)

I've done some design ideas for coffee/ small tables that I'm now trying to develop the skills to build. As I learn, I'm realising things I'd not even begun to consider when I started a couple of months back, and I've not even begun trying to make a table yet. Tools required, skills to use them, controlling climate/ protecting wood/ warping/ worms and so on.

I think I've decided to get wood planed and squared so I just need to finish for jointing the tops, mortise and tenon for legs to apron, and then some method for connecting the top to the apron (not got that far yet). And I'm working on skills to do inlay details to the tops. 

I have a bandsaw for rough sizing, small pillar drill, then a couple of planes. I'm currently wondering if I also want to fit a small bench-top table saw in, too. 

SO - those are the parameters I've identified, and I want to start rethinking the space I'm working in - a 2.8 x 5 m garage. Here are a couple of photos and my first go at Sketchup!
















Two things are clear:
1. The garage door is too draughty, letting lots of moist air in and noise out. The climate's nothing like the house, so I plan to store wood in the house and bring it into the garage just to work on, then back into the house each day (I have another bench in the room adjoining the garage). But there's still the problem of tools getting damp causing rust. So I either a) try to insulate around the existing up and over garage door, or b) replace the garage door with barn doors/ roller door/ stud wall with door(s) in. Trying to decide which way to go.
2. I need to get a new electric circuit installed for the garage to run equipment. At the moment it's all on an extension lead which handles it fine, but I unplug it whenever I'm not in there and the combined draw on the socket that's free will be too much once I fit a second dust extractor (the two units will produce 400m3/hr which seems to be ok for the bandsaw, filtered and exhausting through the wall to outside).
Oh, and 3. Having seen some of the lovely workshops on here, I thought it might be nice to paint the walls, ceiling and floor!

Also, the longer bench is a sheet of ply on top of a little workbench which was here when we moved in and a chest of drawers, but it's far from level/ flat and not ideal, so I might build a new one. The smaller bench i built with my 14-year-old about a month ago, and it works fine.

I'll post updates and if anyone has thoughts on how I could improve the plan I'd like to hear from you.

Cheers.


----------



## undergroundhunter (23 Jul 2017)

For what you want to make you dont really need anything other than what you already have. I built this last year in my garage and it lives about 2 feet from a large radiator, I have had no movement issues. The wood was bought in the rough and then stored in my garage until the project was complete.






For the whole project i used a couple of chisels (3/8" for the leg mortices, and a 3/4 for general chiseling), a square, a marking knife, a combination marking gauge, 2 saws (one panel one tenon), a drill, 2 hand planes (one no5 with a cambered blade and a no4) and a screwdriver (for the turn button screws). 11 tools in total plus my bench. Because it was made by hand noise wasn't really and issue. 

I also work in a garage with a draughty door and it has caused me no problems with humidity/rust if anything it helps as it keeps air around. All my tools and wood live in the garage during the summer months in the winter I bring my hand tools inside and take them in and out as needed (massive pain but needs must). I would love to insulate the garage and have some sort of heating in there so I can work all year round but funds don't allow at the moment. I also worked from an extension lead until recently and can say its been so much easier now I have mains in there. 

I don't see a problem with what you are proposing but for what you want to build if anything its a little bit of overkill.

Matt


----------



## bourbon (23 Jul 2017)

I can't see too clearly but where is your electricity consumer unit?
I'm lucky, mines in the garage. I just ran a cable from that and put more sockets in.


----------



## Chris152 (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks Matt, nice looking table. I also build sculptures using wood and other stuff, and since I got the bandsaw it's opened all kinds of possibilities. But you may well be right about the table saw and garage door. Though I do want to use it in winter, and I have a couple of sheets of 100mm celotex in a shed that I could put on the wall that's external and then, with a decent door, it'd be possible to keep warmer at least while I'm in there. In fact, as I write that it's becoming part of the plan - though as the walls get thicker the internal space gets smaller...

And yes, the consumer unit's in the garage so electricity should be straight forward. I may lay the cables myself but will be getting a sparky to check and do the connecting though.


----------



## John15 (23 Jul 2017)

Hi Chris,
Looks like you have a decent bandsaw which will do most of your ripping etc so I wouldn't get a table saw until you definitely need one. 
Put plenty of double sockets in - every 5ft?
There's a lot on here about lighting. A very important consideration.
Once you've got a basic set of hand tools - you need surprisingly few as Matt says - then buy in as you need them.
Hope that helps.

John


----------



## Hemsby (23 Jul 2017)

Hi,

My garage door was the same as yours having the large gap around its edges. I used the brush type draught excluder from B&Q/Wicks. Will span up to 25mm gap although I believe there is a wider version. Easily fitted and works well especially at the pivot point of the door. Also looks neat. It has been fitted about 2years and despite regular opening/closing the brush has no sign of distortion or wear.




My workshop although longer overall than yours, has all the machines in the same area as you garage. My previous post may give you an idea or two. I cant over stress for me castors on everything except the bench was essential in limited space.

workshop-layout-t99179.html

Good luck


----------



## Chris152 (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks both! 

John - Yes, I plan to fit 4 or 5 double sockets along both sides of the garage, just been in touch with someone to start the ball rolling on that one. 

Hemsby - That's an impressive job. Ours was a tandem garage but we converted the back half into a family room #-o but have a bench and plan to store the wood in there still. If I do go down the table saw route I'll put it on a moveable cabinet like yours, for sure. 
That draught excluder looks great and easy, too. Out of interest, do you tend to keep the door open when doing dusty work? I do, but the bandsaw and extractor aren't noisy - I think if I get anything that makes more noise I'd want to trap the noise inside and rely on the extractors rather than risk annoying the neighbours.


----------



## Hemsby (23 Jul 2017)

The door is closed unless I am only using “quiet, clean” equipment (hammer) . Leaving it open to specifically let the dust out would summon the wrath of my good lady :roll: and may not impress the neighbours.

My workshop is not insulated or heated at all ,the door has what appears to be the same insulation as yours and was only done to reduce noise to the outside (hammer) . Also use a dehumidifier, outside working hours, no rust problems. I did build a new low chipboard floor through because of level problems which has also made it more comfortable on the feet.

You can see my above timber storage in a couple of shots supported on 4x2s with joist hangers.

Sheet is shown stored behind the belt sander on a purpose made secured angled rack to avoid bowing (not lucky enough to be able to store it flat) normally secured with a chain for safety.


----------



## Roland (24 Jul 2017)

Have you thought about adding a chest freezer? It adds a very small amount of heat, which can reduce condensation. It provides a surface which is always kept clear, unlike a workbench. It score points with household management.


----------



## Chris152 (24 Jul 2017)

Roland":2i02fc6u said:


> It provides a surface which is always kept clear


In theory, maybe! Have to say, I'd not thought that the freezer's providing some heat...
Hemsby - does the dehumidifier make a noticeable difference?

Contemplating my options this morning I noticed some horrible little worm holes in the longer bench by the window. I think/ hope they're long gone, but it's a cobbled-together thing so it looks like that needs to go asap and a new bench will be added to my WIP. It'll be a simple affair.


----------



## Hemsby (24 Jul 2017)

Absolutely. 

As I mentioned I do not have any insulation, (except the metal door) or heating. When I first setup the workshop I had problems with rust on machine surfaces & tools. I treated the external brick skin with Thompson’s water seal and bought the Desiccant dehumidifier, since then I have had no rust problems whatsoever. As you can see from my photo’s I have many tools hanging on the walls none have suffered further problems. Obviously I do occasionally wax the machine surfaces but only to reduce surface tension. 

It is now connected to permanent drainage. The only time I do not run the dehumidifier is when I am working, to avoid any dust being drawn in.


----------



## tomlt (24 Jul 2017)

Hemsby":r9sae75g said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> As I mentioned I do not have any insulation, (except the metal door) or heating. When I first setup the workshop I had problems with rust on machine surfaces & tools. I treated the external brick skin with Thompson’s water seal and bought the Desiccant dehumidifier, since then I have had no rust problems whatsoever. As you can see from my photo’s I have many tools hanging on the walls none have suffered further problems. Obviously I do occasionally wax the machine surfaces but only to reduce surface tension.
> 
> It is now connected to permanent drainage. The only time I do not run the dehumidifier is when I am working, to avoid any dust being drawn in.


Second the dessicant dehumidifier, my meaco d8 runs 24/7 and keeps the rust off my gear in my poorly insulated and draughty 3 car garage come workshop. Its not the cheapest option but certainly works. Highly recommend the meaco dehumidifiers, had a rubydry before which cost more and only lasted 2yrs :-(

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry - Somerset (27 Jul 2017)

I have a workshop similar in size to yours - although it is really half of a double garage with a central divider.

1. I had an up and over south facing steel door. Unbearably hot in summer (6ft radiator), cold and draughty in winter. Fortunately I was able to build a 1m wall with windows above. More light and insulation.

2. I also have fairly basic kit - work bench, wood lathe, bandsaw, pillar drill, thicknesser, extractor + some cupboards. If possible put the thicknesser, drill and bandsaw on castors otherwise handling long pieces of wood can be a problem as machines will get in the way.

3. You can't put enough sockets in. Mine are run off a spur from the fusebox through a double pole 13a fused switch. Although the total capacity of the machines on the circuit would exceed the supply it's only me working there with normally one machine + extractor running - approx 2kw. You need to consult a leccy to check this is ok.

4. Paint the walls white and unless you are in the first flush of youth with 20:20 vision put in twice the amount of lighting you think is enough.


----------



## Chris152 (5 Aug 2017)

Terry - Somerset":297t807s said:


> 4. Paint the walls white and unless you are in the first flush of youth with 20:20 vision put in twice the amount of lighting you think is enough.


I've not painted all the walls white, but the main faces now are. And today I painted the floor (I missed a section in the middle that was stained with engine oil, and that bit will be covered with a rubber mat, so out of sight... Makes a huge difference to the light in the garage! 




I also put some more celotex on the wall - it was being stored in a shed, so I thought better store it against the wall in the garage. I thought to create a stud wall for it but that seemed complex to do properly (didn't want to create a damp problem) and like this, the air can circulate somewhat but hopefully it'll take the edge off the cold wall. 

I'll put the rest of the gear back in tomorrow, though I'm going to keep it minimal - as it was, there were far too many out-of-sight areas that just gathered dust. 

Really happy so far.

edit - I got rid of the larger bench as it'd had some woodworm, put an exhaust vent for the extractor through the wall and put a couple of shelves in. The space created by getting rid of the bigger bench creates an option for a small table saw/ cutting bench for a track saw/ space to swing a small cat.


----------



## Claymore (7 Aug 2017)

..........


----------



## pollys13 (7 Aug 2017)

tomlt":99tcsnss said:


> Hemsby":99tcsnss said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely.
> ...


I have a Meaco dehumidifier too, came with 3 year warranty and the model I have, 12L low energy dehumidifier was Which magazines best buy.


----------



## Chris152 (7 Aug 2017)

Claymore":l20murr9 said:


> I had upvc doors windows fitted to my workshop and the difference is amazing, no drafts, water tight and keeps the noise in better than the old wooden doors...the main workshop has half glazed upvc french doors so plenty of room to get stuff in and out and lets in loads of light......


You couldn't post a picture, could you? I'm a bit stuck on what to do with the garage door. Insulate the one I have; replace with roller door which looks like it'd have better insulation and hold out the wind better; or fit a couple of doors and a stud wall section with a window.


----------



## Mr T (11 Aug 2017)

I decided to brock up the door of my garage, I've only had the car in it once in the six years we've been here so thought the door was a bit useless. Some may say I've reduced the value of the house but as I can't see us leaving this house, except in boxes, I'm not bothered. The workshop is now fairly snug and dry all year round.

Chris


----------

